# Would you keep your OnStar and/or XM Subscription?



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

Once your free trial subscription is up, how many of you would keep Onstar? Or XM Radio? Why?

Since I carry around an array of gadgets and smart-phones with me, I see no need for XM Radio, Pandora does just as well. But I do like the extra protection and diagnostics that Onstar provides (which again, ties into my smartphone!). For the purpose of this question, OnStar navigation is treated the same as basic OnStar.

What about the rest of you?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...wife wants On-Star for the "safety"

...neither of us use XM-radio...it's just not "worth" it.

...I can do without either one.


----------



## xuanie (Mar 23, 2011)

OnStar ftw!...
I've been listening to my ipod lately. so.. i guess.. XM... isnt worth it. how much is it anyways? it seems like they never put their price on anything. i was looking at the thing in the manual packet.. no see price anywhere.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

I flip flop between my ipod and XM, im not sure if I can justify the $17/month or whatever it is for XM though.


----------



## 52pickup (Feb 21, 2011)

I think the radio will be good for travelling, good variety and exposure to new music, I'll be hitting the road this weekend. Lived without onstar this long, not a big deal. I had barely got into the car,still checking out the dash in the dealership sales room, and they were trying to sell me phone time.. Shut Up...(Rather have a spare)


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

All I use is XM right now but once it expires, I'll go buy an 8 gig flash drive and put a ton of music on there. On-star I'm still not sold on. Haven't used it yet and I just got a diagnostic monthly e-mail of everything that I can check myself.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*USB* = _my_ songs, that I recorded.

*XM* = _somebody_ else's "play-list" which isn't necessarily what I want to hear.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> *USB* = _my_ songs, that I recorded.
> 
> *XM* = _somebody_ else's "play-list" which isn't necessarily what I want to hear.


 
Mostly how I feel, but it goes both ways. You might hear a song you like that you never knew existed because of it. I still do not think it is worth the price. Onstar is nice, mainly for the off chance you lock your keys in your car or get in an accident so I might keep it.


----------



## DiscoPanda (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah... I have to say XM is nice for discovering new songs since I have hardly any time to check out new bands. But since I have had XM I have found myself buying more CD's... which I assume could be a bad thing too, lol.

However... for the two stations I listen to on XM I don't think it's worth the money :/ 

OnStar for safety is a good idea, plus I get a discount from my insurance for having it


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I like OnStar but for $39.90 for Directions and Connections per month, I don't see that happening. XM radio isn't worth it, I use an iPod as well.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

My salesman told me to negotiate with XM. They are offering 5 months for 20 if you ask. YMMV on this, I haven't tried it yet. I still probably will not do it as I know I will forget to call after 5 months get charged full price. I just can not justify paying more for XM than what I do for Netflix.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

No matter how big my purchased/downloaded playlist is, I get bored with it. I love XM because there is always something new to hear, or something old that I have not heard much.


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

have had satellite for 6 years, can't live without it. I bring along gigs of music on my iphone as well but there's always times when you really don't have anything you feel like listening to. Plus, the news/talk/sports on xm can't be replaced by an mp3 player or usb stick. onstar, I'll probably keep the base package just for peace of mind and for insurance reasons. I see no point in paying for the directions package though, I already have a gps.

the guy above is right..xm will absolutely knock down the price without much effort.


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

How many of you have smart phones? I find a wonderful alternative to XM is Pandora Radio (mentioned before), and when spotify comes along, then you can have internet radio WITH your own personal playlists, too.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

As others have stated XM is like Direct TV....you can always get a deal and the $20 for 5-6 YMMV months or $70 year has been going around for a long time. This is the first car I have had that has XM, so I kinda like it right now.
I'm still on the fence about OnStar as I like the hands free calling but don't know if I'll need the rest (although it's great to have if you DO need it)! I have my GPS so would not use the direction thingy, but it's the $189 year cost that bothers me.


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

Silphion said:


> How many of you have smart phones? I find a wonderful alternative to XM is Pandora Radio (mentioned before), and when spotify comes along, then you can have internet radio WITH your own personal playlists, too.


I'd love to be able to, but AT&T is too spotty for this to be a reliable enough alternative. I still use pandora in the car from time to time as a change of pace, but I'll often have interruptions. In town it's usually fine, but outside of that all bets are off.

Hoping Spotify is available to us soon though.


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

We may keep Onstar, but no to XM, especially after 8 phone calls from them this week alone and 2 of those I answered and told them no thanks. If they continue to hound me, I'll be gettin on someone for the pushy sales people. I have Sirius in my company car and love it, but the wife just isn't interested in XM for her Cruze.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I will not be keeping XM I work for a Radio Station...kinda hard to support your competion


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

I've got 3 years of both, directions and connections is awesome w/ the google maps integration, that way I pick the way I want to go online, instead of letting onstar take me a way I do not like


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Silphion said:


> How many of you have smart phones? I find a wonderful alternative to XM is Pandora Radio (mentioned before), and when spotify comes along, then you can have internet radio WITH your own personal playlists, too.


That's fine for when you're near WiFi, or if you always travel in good signal areas with 3G *and* have an unlimited data plan. But that's not always the case.

XM doesn't use your data plan. It's just always there.

I've had XM since 2002, and so am obviously keeping it in my Cruze. XM used to be MUCH better, before the merger with Sirius. But where I'm at, all the local radio stations are totally unlistenable garbage and seem to find ways to just get worse and worse, so even watered down, XM still wins out.

Definitely haggle though. I have, and have gotten quite a knock down in price for the subscription, repeatedly.

I'm also liking OnStar enough that I'll probably keep it.

Interestingly, Sirius/XM does have an iPhone app as well.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I would love to keep OnStar because of the immediate service, but I do not like the price for it. Maybe when my subscription comes to an end I can bargain with them.

As for XM Radio, they can go to ****. They've called three times trying to get me to subscribe already and I haven't even had the car for two months yet! Plus it doesn't help when they don't understand English. They also don't have enough electronic channels my liking (no Drum and Bass, Electro House, etc.).


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll probably keep OnStar once the trial ends simply because of the peace of mind aspect. I'll be moving to a new area come May/June for a new job, and I've never been there prior so it's just a little extra security even though I think everything will be fine.

XM on the other hand, it's slick when your on a long drive, but the USB port and a $5 thumb drive fulfills my needs otherwise.


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

I will be keeping both but not directions and connections, which I have a GPS for. When you think about it On Star has that Automatic Crash Response feature that will automatically call for help if you have an accident and transmit other data to emergency responders. Literally could be the difference between life and death in an accident for you and / or your passengers. There is no question in my mind to pay for this invaluable feature.

As for XM there is a mix of music on there you would never put on your personal device and as others have pointed out you can get a good deal to where it basically costs the equivalent of a couple of beers or Starbucks coffees per month. So thats a no brainer for me as well.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I like finding new music and New options but with the price of xm a month it's not worth it. The only way I would get both xm and onstar would be paying a one year fee. I don't know how much onstar is but xm is like 150.00 a year

With the USB port and aux port I can use my iPad and iPhone for music and it works better. It goes both ways in my mind. Onstar has good options for me like the navigation and to hear my Facebook status and update my status work good for me. The phone app to see how my car works is awesome and to be able to get in my car by my phone is a winner for sure


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

Will pass on Onstar but will keep xm, have had sirius for over 5 years and love it, i have a 16 gig flash drive in the car also but need to listen to Stern on my to and from work. Baba Booey to you all. BTW for those still in trial you can get the bets of sirius added to your trial for free.


----------



## jellbel57 (Jan 25, 2011)

Have already renewed XM the mostly music package for 6months. Music too good to pass up for this old man. Onstar will definently keep basic but still very undecided about turn by turn.


----------



## JB2K (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm liking OnStar, and think it will be useful, for safety purposes.

As for XM, I already own a lifetime subscription and will transfer it to the Cruze, once the promotional subscription from GM runs-out...


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

usb ipod cd are limited to what youve already heard and what you listen to all the time on long road trips i like xm cause its always there and you can switch between country rock and everything else without your hands leaving the wheel and as for on-star i have a baby girl due in june and i remember being locked in my grandmas car when i was 4 or 5 for 2 hours (in august) untill someone got there with a spare key dont want that for my baby girl that alone is enough for me to spend the money


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

for dir+conn package for OnStar I already extended. I called and asked about the 199 plan, and the rep. took off $50 from the dir+conn., so for $249 Im good until Sept 2012(purchased Eco last weekend.)
XM? Im not sure yet. Still debating. I will decide before free trial is up in july. If I do decide it will definatley be multi-yr as it wold lock in current pricing. With XMSerius being the ONLY satellite provider who knows how much it will cost in 3 yrs.
And thinking of satellite radio. I am still kicking myself for not taking advantage of their LIFETIME membership for $400 that they offered a few yrs back


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I used turn by turn for the first time this weekend. It was really neat and the reps weren't chitty-chatty which I liked. I told them where I wanted to go and they sent directions to the car, no BS. 
Not sure if I'll keep the direction portion, but I think I will keep OnStar.

I had Sirius for a couple years in my Jetta and liked it a lot. I'll wait until my sub runs out and tell them I want to cancel. My friend's done this for a year and they have been either extending the free period or offering it for deeply discounted pricing.


----------



## SummitCruze (Mar 29, 2011)

We decided to keep the on-star. They had 300 mintues for 17 bucks. Doesn't charge you long distance to use. Where ever you are you always have a phone.


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

Personally, I'm looking just for music and stand-up comedy. I can live without sports, talk, and news. Sadly, all of the comedy is unavailable on the "Mostly Music" plan. *sigh*


----------



## agm332 (Apr 4, 2011)

itsbmw said:


> I've got 3 years of both, directions and connections is awesome w/ the google maps integration, that way I pick the way I want to go online, instead of letting onstar take me a way I do not like


Picking your own directions with google maps is fine until you change because of traffic conditions and then you are asked those annoying questions every time you change routes instead of auto routing. You have no choice to avoid toll roads either. So give me my gps anyday instead of directions and connections. And why would anyone pay for phone time when the blue tooth works very well?
The discounted price for XM is good but pay cash to avoid being charged full price on a credit card when its time to renew.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Too many commercials on XM...not worth it. It will go once trial expires.


----------



## JB2K (Feb 13, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Too many commercials on XM...not worth it. It will go once trial expires.


Commercials? What commericials??

Seriously, I believe there are only about 5 or so music channels that contain advertising (those are channels that are programmed by Clear Channel Radio, as part of a stake they held in XM from the beginning).

All the other music channels have zero commercial advertising.

As for news/sports/talk, they have to have advertsing, as those are the same signals sent to commercial radio outlets.


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

Based on all the XM calling repeatedly comments, that must be all the Montana calls on my caller ID I've been seeing when I'm not home.

XM can be easily negotiated. Let it expire and two weeks later you'll get a mailer offering $4.99 a month for six months. You can extend that to a year by waffling when you call them. XM is only about $90 a year plus $18 a year for music licensing if you have it in another vehicle. The ten or so channels including much better traffic since the Sirius merger are worth it to me.

Onstar is $17.99 a month for Directions and Connections on my account page. I'm not sure where the $39.99 quoted above came from. It also can be negotiated a bit and if you let it lapse they will give you a year for about $11 a month.


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

XM/Sirius is awesome!!! when trial runs out, i will try to make some kind of deal with them!
ANd onstar dont need directions and connections, have nav and bluetooth! but will keep standard onstar for safety!


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

I *keep XM* because I really like all those commercial-free channels. Wide variety to suit whatever mood I'm in. I've had it for 8-ish years (had SIRIUS since nearly the beginning, until I got the Cruze) and *cannot* live without it. It'd be too cumbersome to make *that* many playlists on my iPod...not to mention, my iPod couldn't possibly store as many songs as I can hear on XM.

I'm *ditching OnStar* because of the price. The only thing I use it for is turn-by-turn directions, but my smartphone already has Nav on it. So I'll go back to using the smartphone when my subscription expires next week. It's not worth the expense, to me.


----------



## nccruze (Jan 11, 2011)

A few years ago when my wife had an Acadia, we had to use the emergency button on Onstar. It was nice in such a dire situation to just tell them you need an ambulance and they send one immediately to where you're located. I don't even recall confirming to them where I was. I'll keep Onstar because of that and in case I'm in an accident. When I had Onstar on my G8, I was paying about $12 a month for it.

XM on the other hand will be history. They do offer insane deals if you tell them you don't want to subscribe, cancel, etc... In the G8, I had XM for over a year paying just about $2-$3 a month (depending on the deal at the time). I just hate their billing. If you forget to call them before the deal ends, you get a massive bill. They bill you a couple weeks after the fact instead of a warning bill (like DirecTV)..so it's too late and you're stuck with a high bill! (I think full price for XM is just waaaay too much) Just keep up with your end dates.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...if I have to "pay" for it, there must be NO advertising _whatsoever_, not even for itself...which XM/Sirius are loaded with.

...if I don't have to "pay" for it, I simply exercise my preogative and switch channels when the ads pop-ups...which keeps me busy "channel-surfing."

...to circumvent BOTH of the above, I simply record my own music selections on USB thumb drives.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I love XM. I have the most diverse taste in music out of everyone I know, and XM caters to them all. I can listen to the 50's, 60's, 70's etc, then switch over to Octane and then to Hip Hop. My iPod does that too, but then I am never hearing new music. A lot of the rock bands I listen to were the result of hearing them on satellite. Local radio just plays the same old song over and over and over.. I expect I'll renew if offered an attractive deal. That lifetime subscription for $400 would have been a good deal  Hope they do that again.

OnStar is new to me. I love knowing that it's there. I love that the directions display in the car. However, the cost is a concern. But I guess you can't really put a price on that level of safety. I'll likely renew, at least for the Safe & Sound service.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

for sure id keep my onstar + XM !!
XM radio is unreal for any type of music or talkshow.
on star protects your car + if you lock your keys in your car all you gotta do is call onstar enter your 4 digit code and your doors get unlocked through satellites!!
pretty awsome!


----------



## aupilot (Apr 8, 2011)

How can I use Pandora on my Cruze LS? I ahve teh Bluetooth wireless package. Woudl I just plug my phone via USB port and use the Pandora app from my smartphone? Is there an easy way to set it up where I can quickly get to Pandora music each time I drive without having to tap on a lot of icons on my phone to boot it up through my stereo each time I turn on the car?


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

aupilot said:


> How can I use Pandora on my Cruze LS? I ahve teh Bluetooth wireless package. Woudl I just plug my phone via USB port and use the Pandora app from my smartphone? Is there an easy way to set it up where I can quickly get to Pandora music each time I drive without having to tap on a lot of icons on my phone to boot it up through my stereo each time I turn on the car?


Off-topic, but the only way to listen to Pandora via smart-phone is to use a 3.5mm stereo cable between your phone and car AUX port. If your smartphone doesn't have a 3.5mm stereo jack, then you're out of luck.


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

Silphion said:


> Off-topic, but the only way to listen to Pandora via smart-phone is to use a 3.5mm stereo cable between your phone and car AUX port. If your smartphone doesn't have a 3.5mm stereo jack, then you're out of luck.


Not true, if you're using an iPhone. --> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...ussion-forum/974-iphone-users-neat-trick.html


----------



## catmmmowns (Mar 14, 2011)

Onstar maybe. XM, no way. I have an iPhone and between numerous music apps and the music I have loaded on it, I have no need for XM.


----------



## villager (Apr 11, 2011)

didn't order On Star because I already knew it wouldn't work in the area I live in. I was surprised that the same was true for XM radio, it cuts in and out several times during a single song. Living in a remote mountanious area you learn to live without many things... Cell phone, radio, Broadcast TV .. these just added to the list.


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, I don't download music and guess I am just behind the times and only had FM and CD's so I'm thinking of keeping the XM. I get disgusted with all the commercials on FM so this is a nice break. I like hearing new artists ...something hard to find on mainstream FM Radio I'll need to haggle for a good price tho. Not keen on another monthly fee.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Laurie Lou said:


> Well, I don't download music and guess I am just behind the times and only had FM and CD's so I'm thinking of keeping the XM. I get disgusted with all the commercials on FM so this is a nice break. I like hearing new artists ...something hard to find on mainstream FM Radio I'll need to haggle for a good price tho. Not keen on another monthly fee.


The deals they offer get progressively better as you get to, then pass, your expiration bate. The last offer I got was like $77 a year, about a month after I let it lapse. Im not into XM, but that would be a good deal for folks that are.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Onstar sucks great big donkey nutts. In the first month it took me to the wrong location twice, the service rep couldn't find the location I wanted to go 3 times. The last time it happened I called back 10 minutes later and they found it. 

Its faster and more accurate to use my cell phone for gps, or just a GPS unit. As for safety, well I play the odds on that, odds are its a waste of money. Unlocking the car, well that is to easy, if I had realized how easy it was to unlock someone car just by knowing the phone number I would have. My kid got onstar to unlock my car and my friends just by calling and telling them the number just to prove how easy it was.

XM I would get for BBC Radio 1. Pandora is great and I use it, my play list is great and I use it. However, as someone else pointed out there is a lot of music you gain exposure to using radio. That being said, 77$ a year is too much for the 3 - 4 stations I like.


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

On star is gone and XM is a maybe. Of all of the talk here about how over priced XM is, to me its the onstar that is way over priced. How much does it cost them to operate the system? I have used the turn by turn once and it worked well but a quality gps will do better with no monthly fee. The diagnostics sent to me is nothing I can't ck myself. Everyone has a cell phone and dialing 911 on it gets you to the same place pushing your red button does. I don't get it. The only advantage I see is that if your car gets stolen they can track it. If some gang banger grabs my car and thrashes it, I don't want it found.........


----------



## ratfink (Apr 6, 2011)

The OnStar crash feature automatically calss 911 in the event of a crash. So if the driver is unable to use their cell phone, OnStar will make the all.

I think that feature should be a free courtesy, much like you can call 911 from any cell phone regardless if there is an active plan. It is not as if GM is exposed to fraudulent usage.

I could see the value if I lived in a real rural area and traveled deserted roads. But that alone is not worth the subscription price.

Turn by turn directions are nice; eliminates the need to have a GPS and mount it somewhere. But a GPS is cheaper and portable.

The novelty of using my iPad to get a status or remote start my car is worth about $50 a year. 

I have absolutely no need for XM.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Like both, keeping both


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Just easier using my smartphone, with gps built in for directions, have not used any of the features for onstar or xm since getting in , the dealer showed the xm feature. I don't need onstar haven't needed it in the past don't need it now. Unlock the door for you, just remember to take your keys with you and you get two sets anyway. I just don't think either of them are worth it at this point. Piece of mind My mind is at piece without either of them.


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

i'm keeping both. i've been listening to SIRIUS for about 6 yrs so i'll keep XM. i love ONSTAR, never had it b4 so i'll keep it for a while anyway.


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

I really enjoy the XM Satellite Radio....the 60's on 6 has become a favorite of mine...but I like the sports and news channels too....I'll definitely subscribe when the time comes....love no commercials...just whatever you want to hear, but better than your own tired playlists you may have made. But each to their own, that's the beauty of it!


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

Have survived driving for 47 years without On Star. Why would I pay $38 a month for On Star when I can buy a tank of gas instead? I may keep the XM, I like the music channels and I can get progressive talk radio instead of all the mindless right wing corporate propaganda from Limbaugh etc.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

Well if you ask nice you can get Connections and directions for $198, and get unlimited calling for $9.99/mo

So I will be keeping Onstar. XM? Eh, had it in the past... I keep getting offers to come back for 6mos for $25. IF they would extend the radio in the Cruze, I might...


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Mikesus said:


> So I will be keeping Onstar. XM? Eh, had it in the past... I keep getting offers to come back for 6mos for $25. IF they would extend the radio in the Cruze, I might...


They will if you call and tell them you want that deal on your Cruze radio. I've done it. Just tell them you no longer have the radio they want to activate, but you'd like to try them out again.

Ultimately, the radio is already in your car, and they're beaming the signal out whether you pay them or not. So, if it's between you paying them nothing, and you you paying them something, they will usually take the "something."


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have a lifetime subscription to Satellite before I bought my Cruze(really enjoying the Satellite in the radio instead of little receiver I used to have in my Alero and Civic) Onstar: I don't need navigation(I am a walking road map and have a previous GPS), don't talk on the phone that much, I am a aware of my vehicle's mechanical condition and I have AAA. 

My 2 cents worth!


----------



## Spiffster (Jul 18, 2011)

Hate to ruin XM for everyone but next time you listen to it, pay attention to the quality and fidelity of the music, it totally blows. I mean it is truly PATHETIC. I get better sound via low bit-rate streams from Pandora. Sounds like im listening to music through a tin can, really it sucks! Dont take my word for it though, grab an low bitrate mp3 from the late 90s and compare the sound quality with the same song. Huge difference even with a crappy mp3. I have even caught XM playing the same song on 3 stations at the same time... lame. Not worth 5 bucks a month. Sucks that I had to get XM, instead of HD radio in my cruze... GM is probably getting kickbacks for XM subs.


----------

